# Automator et Imprimante



## magoule (2 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Voici mon problème: j'ai réalisé un processus (voir photo 1) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





qui me permet de scanner une partition, de la renommer, de l'envoyer dans un dossier précis, et ensuite de l'imprimer.

Tout marche impeccable (merci à Débuter sur mac) sauf qu'à chaque fois Configuration d'imprimante s'ouvre (voir photo 2)






ce qui m'oblige à le fermer ensuite...moi qui voulais m'économiser des manipulations cela ne me convient pas. Y aurait-il une solution ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## koeklin (2 Novembre 2007)

j'ai essay&#233; ton script automator et contrairement &#224; toi cette fen&#234;tre n'appara&#238;t pas 
petites diff&#233;rences: je suis d&#233;j&#224; sous Leopard et j'ai une stylus 915( mais bon le choix de l'imprimante n'intervient pas).
A tous hasards, Essaie de changer dans le dernier module "imprimante par d&#233;faut " par "stylus Color 680"... 



			
				MAGOULE a dit:
			
		

> merci &#224; D&#233;buter sur mac


Merci pour elle  , je lui transmettrai


----------



## magoule (2 Novembre 2007)

Ca ne change rien, merci quand m&#234;me...je ne suis pas encore sous L&#233;opard, mais &#231;a me d&#233;mange un peu...


----------

